# Canon MX 885 Fax einrichten



## Stroiner (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

das ist leider absolutes Neuland für mich.
Weiß einer, was ich machen muss, um den Drucker als Faxgerät einzurichten?
Geht das über WLAN, oder muss ich ein Telefonkabel anschließen?


----------



## Seru1195 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Stroiner
Ja, du musst das mitgelieferte Anschlusskabel in eine "Analog" Telefonsteckdose stecken. 
Die Rufzyklen ( wann soll der Fax abnehmen) und die Kennung ( deine Telefonnummer ) kannst du in den Einstellungen des Gerätes machen. Die Bedienungsanleitung kann dir da helfen.

Gruss
Seru


----------

